# Nummerierung der ausgegebenen Zeilen



## tatra-bennl (26. Nov 2014)

Hallo,

meine Frage ist, _ob es eine Möglichkeit gibt, die Zeilen die in der Kommandozeile ausgegeben werden zu nummerieren und diese Zeilennummer als Variable zu nutzen_.

Ich wäre für einen Code - falls es einen gibt - dankbar.

Es geht insgesamt um ein Programm, das die ersten N Primzahlen ausgibt. Dazu habe ich auch schon einen Thread eröffnet.

Ich habe jetzt hierzu noch einen neuen Thread eröffnet, da diese Frage ja auch allgemeiner Natur ist.


----------



## Thallius (26. Nov 2014)

Hä?


----------



## tatra-bennl (26. Nov 2014)

Ich habe die Frage nochmal umformuliert, jetzt hoffentlich besser 

Der Hintergrund meiner Frage: ich habe irgendein Programm, das eine Menge Werte in der Kommandozeile ausgibt.
Nun die Frage: Gibt es eine Möglichkeit, die Zeilen die in der Kommandozeile ausgegeben werden zu nummerieren und diese Zeilennummer als Variable zu nutzen?


----------



## Gucky (26. Nov 2014)

Und ob das geht. Du erstellst eine Methode gibAus(String), die eine statische oder eine Klassenvariable inkrementiert, wenn sie aufgerufen wird und gibt diese Variable zusammen mit dem String aus.


----------

